# Your favourye "composer" themed film?



## handlebar

I would say that "The Music Teacher","Tous Les Matins Du Monde" and "Impromptu" are my all time favs. "Amadeus" was good as well.

Jim


----------



## Lang

Well, it would have to be Ken Russell's 'Elgar'; without doubt the best music film I have seen. As far as cinema films go, I did enjoy 'Immortal Beloved', and I have to say that the premise of the film sounded horribly plausible.

Other films I have particularly enjoyed were 'Passion' - the film about Percy Grainger, and also Ken Russell's Delius film.


----------



## Weston

_Immortal Beloved _I enjoyed a lot, understanding it is fiction, as well as _Amadeus_. There is an older film about Chopin with the cringeful title _A Song to Remember_ that is interesting for its time. There were no songs involved that I recall.


----------



## Aramis

I'm not demanding, but I was very disapointed with Immortal Beloved. Amadeus is very good movie, but terrible description of Mozart. I don't think I saw any movie about composer that satisfied me as a biography. Except Lisztomania, of course.


----------



## Rondo

The avatar says it all.  (The applause during the 'Ode to Joy' scene has me tearing up no matter how many times I see it.) 

As for others, Amadeus was also pretty good.


----------



## Weston

Rondo said:


> The avatar says it all.


It's a little scary, peering into our souls like that. Sometimes I think Gary Oldman IS Beethoven. Ed Harris - not so much.


----------



## xJuanx

I started seeing Farinelli last night, and I found it boring and too artificial. I'm now heading up to wikipedia to see if a remote part of the movie is based on something true.


----------



## handlebar

Actually i forgot to add Burton's "Wagner" which i have own for a good many years. While the script is not very enlightening, the cinematography is wonderful and the supporting actors a delight. 

Jim


----------



## Rondo

Weston said:


> Ed Harris - not so much.


Oh, yes. I know the movie you're referring to. I've read descriptions of it and those alone were enough to draw me away from it. As far as possible.


----------



## Sid James

Lang said:


> Well, it would have to be Ken Russell's 'Elgar'; without doubt the best music film I have seen.


Was that the one with Edward Fox?


----------



## Yoshi

Immortal Beloved. And yes I know what's fictional and what's not, and I still enjoyed it. People shouldn't see it as a realistic view on Beethoven's life, but just a way to represent the mystery surrounding the immortal beloved letters. No one knows exactly who was the immortal beloved and how things really happened, and I see this film as just one of the many theories about it. The acting and the soundtrack was very good and I simply loved it. 

My second choice would be Amadeus.


----------



## mueske

Weston said:


> It's a little scary, peering into our souls like that. Sometimes I think Gary Oldman IS Beethoven. Ed Harris - not so much.


I quite liked Ed Harris, Copying Beethoven might not be a good movie (far from it actually) but Ed Harris did a fine job. In my opinion he has the look of Beethoven down better than Oldman.


----------



## Rondo

mueske said:


> I quite liked Ed Harris, Copying Beethoven might not be a good movie (far from it actually) but Ed Harris did a fine job. In my opinion he has the look of Beethoven down better than Oldman.


Being able to look like the real person and being able to act like them are two different things entirely. Generally, I like Ed Harris; he is a great actor. However, the overall theme of _Copying_ I was able to ascertain from trailers and websites was enough for me to steer clear.


----------



## mueske

Rondo said:


> Being able to look like the real person and being able to act like them are two different things entirely. Generally, I like Ed Harris; he is a great actor. However, the overall theme of _Copying_ I was able to ascertain from trailers and websites was enough for me to steer clear.


What's wrong with his performance?


----------



## handlebar

I re-watched the Russell film "Mahler" again the other day and although there are parts i admire, the film was too bizarre for my tastes.
I would LOVE to see a real drama about Mahler produced by a European film company. Seems to me the Brits do it best in all honesty. Not that the actors have British accents but that they seem to get the music related films just right. The French do well with music films about French composers (of course). "All the Mornings of the world" was really well done in my opinion. Not a Depardeiu fan, it was decent and beautifully filmed.

Jim


----------



## Rondo

mueske said:


> What's wrong with his performance?


I didn't say anything about his performance. I haven't seen the film, so I can't comment on his performance. I was making a point, so I'm sorry if you took that as a critique of the film. The plot synopsis I've read just wasn't to my liking. I may get around to it sometime (I've certainly spent time watching movies that couldn't _possibly_ be any better! ).


----------



## mueske

Rondo said:


> I didn't say anything about his performance. I haven't seen the film, so I can't comment on his performance. I was making a point, so I'm sorry if you took that as a critique of the film. The plot synopsis I've read just wasn't to my liking. I may get around to it sometime (I've certainly spent time watching movies that couldn't _possibly_ be any better! ).


Than I misinterpreted you, I'm sorry. His performance is fine, though it's true that the film isn't really all that much, though if you're a fan of Beethoven - I think it's worth it.

And I agree with Handlebar, I would love to see a drama about Mahler!


----------



## Rondo

mueske said:


> And I agree with Handlebar, I would love to see a drama about Mahler!


One thing is true: There aren't enough mainstream films about composers. (Though, "mainstream" may be the operative word.)


----------



## Fergus

Immortal Beloved. The only other one I've seen is Amadeus.


----------



## TWhite

Three I like quite well: 
IMPROMPTU
ALL THE MORNINGS OF THE WORLD
IMMORTAL BELOVED

And a film not about a composer, but about musicians--quite chillingly good: 
THE PAGE-TURNER

Tom


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_Amadeus_ is great... but I also liked _This is Spinal Tap_.


----------

